# 1957 BMW Isetta 300 build



## bwracing00 (Mar 9, 2015)

hey everyone here is a 1957bmw isetta we built and restored a few years ago thought i would share.





_a__a2_


----------



## Lokin4AReason (Apr 30, 2014)

nice looking car =0)


----------



## highmileagebmw (Mar 27, 2015)

Beautiful! I've always loved these cars! How does she run? Must be a unique driving experience!


----------



## BMW3SERIESFAN (Dec 18, 2014)

Very nice, great job. I am currently restoring a Sliding Window Cabrio. Your car looks great! Post more pictures!!!!
Carol


----------

